# now binding!!



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Theres a huge thread about these already. Check it out:http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/52147-now-ipo.html


----------



## Lester86 (Feb 26, 2012)

I own a pair of Now bindings they are amazing in pow the transision edge to edge feels unreal so smooth, they eliminate alot of chatter so going over some rough stuff I don't feel as much as I do with my Ride Meastro bindings.. I don't have a bad thing to say about the Now bindings. They are great in pow but I'm not sure how they would feel on a split hopefuly some other member might be able to help you there.


----------



## pulce88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lester86 said:


> I own a pair of Now bindings they are amazing in pow the transision edge to edge feels unreal so smooth, they eliminate alot of chatter so going over some rough stuff I don't feel as much as I do with my Ride Meastro bindings.. I don't have a bad thing to say about the Now bindings. They are great in pow but I'm not sure how they would feel on a split hopefuly some other member might be able to help you there.


thanks!!!

yes i reed with reviews and they say it's not really good for a splitboard....

i will see!!!


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

pulce88 said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> yes i reed with reviews and they say it's not really good for a splitboard....
> 
> i will see!!!


with splits you kinda have to buy those split specific bindings like Spark R D


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

pulce88 said:


> thanks!!!
> 
> yes i reed with reviews and they say it's not really good for a splitboard....
> 
> i will see!!!


i was talking about this the other night with a friend. i like my now's a lot but mounting them on slider plates would seem to negate the pivot action. and i'm skeptical of how the bushings would align. it seems to me they would overhang.

as someone else said, if your splitting then get a pair of sparks or light rails. it will be the best option.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

These bindings are amazingly fun in pow, so they'll be great in the BC. Theoretically I feel like the slight fore/aft movement would also be benficial while in touring mode too.


----------



## pulce88 (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks a lot to everybody....i talk with some friends and they said it's good binding but if you are going to spliting it's better have different binding...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to bump, but when googling this (using Now bindings on a spiltboard) this thread is was one of the first, and most relevant, results I found when searching for info. So for future reference to help others:

In short, no, Now bindings do not work on a splitboard. Had my Hovercraft split recently (have since been out with a broken wrist so haven't gotten to use it since a test run, but that's neither here nor there), and expected the Now's - which I love, super bindings - wouldn't work (or, at best, much of the effect would be negated) but figured I'd check. The bushings end up sitting just outside the edges of the slider plates. Which means the hinge has a lot of extra space to "rock" into resulting in a huge amount of movement in the binding, and the bushing never contacting anything (plate or board). And also with the result that the forces are coming from the centre plate after you've rocked to the full extent. Very loose, not as responsive and a lot of effort.

Just have to keep the Now's on the solids - again, amazing bindings, highly recommended - and I'm throwing some older "normal" bindings on the split until I can pick up some splitboard bindings.

Anyway, just a heads up for anyone wondering.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

You bumped a 2 year old thread to basically say, "Hey, they were right, it doesn't work."

:finger1:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

10characters


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Altephor said:


> You bumped a 2 year old thread to basically say, "Hey, they were right, it doesn't work."
> 
> :finger1:


Who's "they"?  No one was able to say for sure either way (read it - "there's better", "theoretically... beneficial", "skeptical", "amazing in pow...(but) don't know" and a "you kinda have to but split specific", which you don't)

I posted to confirm, gives there's no _definitive _answers out there, even on this thread. And so make things easier for any one else coming after. If you think that's deserving of a negative reaction then that's on you.


----------

